# Limited space trim tabs



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm finally gona get a set of tabs for my 2100 fishmaster. It has a 150 optimax. Kicker is bolted through the transom. It's looking the the limited space tabs will be my option with my chine on the back.looking for input on these.wanting to go electric tabs only. A set 6inches wide by 12 long would be the best but only see the 4x12. Thanks


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I just completed installing (re-installing) the tabs on my Fishmaster 196. Configuration of the transom is a little different from the 2100 Fishmaster but I will write it up here shortly and include some pics. My installation is similar to what Muzzy did on his.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, I actually moved my kicker over n now I'm able to run some 9x9 with a slight corner cut on the one tab.hopefully they will do the trick.thanks


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

please post pics and keep us updated. Im gonna throw a set on my 20' Lund tyee this winter.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Why not trim your outboard a little, will bring that nose up or down.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

My 150 only helps a little to lift. The list side to side some times really digs in. Here is what we mocked up after moving kicker.this is with the short actuators


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay so here is what I did for installing the trim tabs on my Fishmaster 196.

I started with 9x9 trim tabs installed by the dealer as shown in these pictures:










This installation is wrong. 

Installed like this, the tabs need to be 50% deployed before the outside edges of the tabs even touch the water. The tab needs to be where the red arrow is so that when deployed you get maximum leverage on the water flowing out from under the hull of the boat. 

Problem is that with standard actuators, on the port side there is not enough room between the kicker and where the tab needs to go. 

And on the starboard side the swim platform is in the way.










In addition, the tie-downs (as installed) run right through the middle of where the trim tabs need to go. The factory tie-down bracket is shown by the blue arrow in the picture below.

The dealer got around the tie-down issue by running them from the mounting hole on the trailer to a hole in the frame of the main motor where it mounts to the transom (as shown in red arrows in this picture). 










A bit hokey in my book!

So I talked to Lenco & they were really helpful. According to the Lenco specs this boat needs a 9x12 trim tab (9 inches for and aft x 12 inches port to starboard). Lenco also makes a short actuator (15057-001 Lenco 101XDS Short Extreme Duty). The short actuator takes a special lower bracket that I had to get directly from Lenco. They call it a 120 bracket (P/N 15140-001). 

Well, long story short, this 9x12 tab and the short actuator will fit the port side of my boat (only just, but it fits). See the picture below:










I had to move the bracket for the tie-down from where the blue arrow is to where the green arrow is. Leaves me with some holes in my transom that I filled with appropriate sized bolts or screws and 3M marine adhesive/sealant. I am going to paint these black to match the rest of the boat.

Then on the starboard side I did what Muzzy did and cut a notch out of the swim platform. Works like a charm! You can still stow the ladder but I am going to install a stop to make sure the ladder does not wear on the actuator cable which is on the top of the actuator.










I measured it out really carefully, removed the platform and then used a 3” hole saw and a jig saw to cut out the notch. I deliberately cut the hole smaller than it needed to be and then test fit it several times, finishing the notch with a sanding wheel on a drill.










I am pretty pleased with the result. Looks factory (or will once I get the bolts painted). And it works perfectly.

Not happy about the extra holes in the transom but that is life!

Hope this is useful, please let me know if you have any questions & I will try to answer.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks good I just need to buy them now ty.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Did the install it yesterday 






The auto retract is definitely a nice feature. The 3m 5200 is a pain to deal with. Install took us 5 hours.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks good chad. Nice job on the battery box too. Now you just need a pair of smooth moves


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I have a set in already..I can't wait to see how this will handle now. Tore up my shoulder so fishing might be limited.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Double post


----------

